

Use role attribute FTW - kossnocorp
http://code.nocorp.me/role/

======
kossnocorp
For ROR role-rails gem is available. It also support `@` shortcut in slim
(<http://slim-lang.com>) and skim (<https://github.com/jfirebaugh/skim>):

@some_role#some_id.some_class

